# RJ Speed oval carpet racer converted drag



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Is it a good idea? I found a RJ Speed oval car that'll fit my vintage 41 Willys body to a tee (10 1/4" wheel base and 200mm wide) and plan to pick it and a bunch of other stuff up.. 

just want to know if anyone has ever converted a carpet racer to a drag style car? and had decent results - I'm a hobbyist not a pro racer so 

plans are a Reedy 17t brushed motor and a LRP ESC w/ a Venom 9.6v hump NiMH pack.. with a 3.52 gear ratio..


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

i took a beefy sk car used 13.5 novak just change front end and locked up rear diff ran 2.0 index with it


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

popsss said:


> i took a beefy sk car used 13.5 novak just change front end and locked up rear diff ran 2.0 index with it


is that in a scale 1/4 mile? is a wheelie bar needed? should I buy the drag tires or are the kit supplied oval tires enough?

also what gear ratio are you using if 1/4 mile?

Thanks


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

swingerguy340 said:


> is that in a scale 1/4 mile? is a wheelie bar needed? should I buy the drag tires or are the kit supplied oval tires enough?
> 
> also what gear ratio are you using if 1/4 mile?
> 
> Thanks


yes 132'
if kit gave green or white foams they will work to start
make sure you use kofordson they heavy is best
gear ratio dont remember this was first car i did years ago

the big difference between a sk chassis and pan car is the front with sk front was narrow so i could charge to solid front axle. with pan car you will have wider front end. do get a set of 2" front wheels w/ orings 
reg pan car front tire make it very hard to keep stright
you can get fronts from rj spped . grandmotor sport or walberns


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

hmm what about narrowing the pan car fronts? I really don't like the idea of "O" rings fronts on a R/C car.. It will ruin the whole look the car is gonna have (all be it faster from less rolling resistance but..)- 

I plan to narrow the main chassis as that is about as wide as the tires.. and the Willys body is narrow in the door areas and about 210mm-220mm wide at the fenders..

here is what I got for running gear-
RJ Speed 5" drag rear axle
RJ Speed tire/ spur gear plastic set screw hub- this probably won't work with the oval rear tires but we'll see
DuraTrax oval 78t 48p spur gear
RRP 22t 48p steel pinion
Associated Reedy 17t motor- which I plan to put bearings/ brush springs in and a general blue print
DuraTrax teflon sealed front and rear bearings that will be soaked in Royal Purple Synchromax before installed
DuraTrax Sprint ESC
DuraTrax 8.4v 3000mAh NiMH hump pack


----------



## duratrashed (Apr 1, 2007)

Im making a front engine 1/10 rc drag car, some custom parts, odd ball from other rcs, machined aluminum wheels , I want to put super soft rubber tires on but can anyone tell me where to find basic rules about how cars have to be? or is it run what you brung?


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

*gearing for drag racing a pan car*

do i use 48p or 64p ?


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

edward 2 said:


> do i use 48p or 64p ?


48p or 32p


----------

